# Moeller Darwin Technologie



## MeisterLampe81 (19 Mai 2010)

Nochmal hallo..

Wie nun folgt der zweite Theat wegen des schon unten erwähnten Umbaus.

Hat hier schon jemand erfahrung mit der "Smart Wire Darwin" Technologie von Moeller?? Meint Ihr, das gibt es auch noch in 10 Jahren bzw. wird es sich durchsetzen (fragen wir mal die Glaskugel )?? Ist die Programmierung bzw. Erweiterung problemlos?? Läuft die ganze Sache stabil?? Wie Diagnosefähig ist Darwin im Fehlerfall?? Ist es wirklich weniger Gesamtaufwand (Verdrahtung + Programmierung)?? 

Auf die Herstelleraussagen möchte ich mich jetzt nicht stützen, da die ja wohl kaum Ihr neues Steckenpferd kaputt reden..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Blockmove (19 Mai 2010)

Ich teile deine Bedenken auch.
Ausserdem sehe ich auch nicht das große Einsparpotential.
Bei Serienmaschinen mag es sich vielleicht lohnen, ansonsten verlagert sich einfach nur der Aufwand vom Verdrahten zum Projektieren.

Gruß
Dieter
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Mai 2010)

ich habe das schon verbaut, aber nutze es nicht mehr da es zu der Zeit 
wo wir es eingesetzt hatten noch einiges fehlte. Zum zweiten nach dem
die Fa. Moeller sich entschieden hat, die frühere Qualität bei den Schalt-
Geräten nicht produzieren zu wollen haben wir uns von den Lieferanten
getrennt, in nachhinein war das eine kluge Entscheidung.

Zum System selber, das ist eine gute Idee kommt aber nicht von moeller
sondern von der Fa. Brandt Kantentechnik in Lemgo, die das von der
Fa. Moeller in einer anderen Art hat produzieren lassen. 
Die Inbetriebnahme geht relativ schnell, das Handlink ist auch nicht
Schwer. Wenn man aber scharf nachrechnet ist das nicht preiswerter
als eine Konventionelle Lösung, mit normalen DI/DO.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (20 Mai 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> nach dem
> die Fa. Moeller sich entschieden hat, die frühere Qualität bei den Schalt-
> Geräten nicht produzieren zu wollen haben wir uns von den Lieferanten
> getrennt, in nachhinein war das eine kluge Entscheidung.



Hallo Helmut,
wir haben 98% der Schütze, PKZ`s und Meldegeräte von Moeller und sind nach wie vor von der Qualität überzeugt. Klar waren die Sachen früher besser (kennt jemand noch die guten alten braunen Pertinaxschütze aus den 60er?? Die laufen bei uns in manchen Anlagen immer noch.. ganz ohne Probleme und im totalen Dreck.. kein Scherz), aber andere Hersteller sind nach unseren Erfahrungen auch nicht viel besser geworden. Vor ca. 2 Jahren gabs beim großen S auch mal eine wirklich schlechte Serie von kleinen 24V Schützen. Die haben nicht mal einen Monat gehalten. Soviel zu Qualität... 




Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Idee kommt aber nicht von moeller sondern von der Fa. Brandt Kantentechnik in Lemgo



Interessant.. danke für die Info..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## nico (20 Mai 2010)

Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Ich setze nur Schaltgeräte von Moeller ein und habe bisher noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Mai 2010)

wir waren ein treuer moeller kunde über jahrzente, aber was die mit der
neuen Schützserie geleistet haben war unter aller Sau.

Die Schütze klemmten, weil sie, wie bekannt da ja diesen Elektronik verbaut
haben um die Spulenleistung zu senken. Als wir vermehrt ausfälle hatten
wurde uns gesagt das es daran liegt das die Schütze zu offen sind und das
Staub eindringen kann. So jetzt kommt die Antwort von Möller die uns zwei
Mitarbeiter bei einen Besuch im unseren Haus verkündet haben.


> *Wir haben das Problemm erkannt, die Schütze sind Staubempfindlich,
> die ursache dafür das die Schütze klemmen ist der Staub befall vom
> Verpackungskarton, als gegenmaßnahme werden diese Kartons jetzt
> von innen Lackiert.
> *


später wurden noch zusätzlich kleine Plastickplätchen auf die öffnungen ge-
klebt, bis dann irgendwann mal die Werkzeuge für die Gehäuse erneuert 
wurden.

Die nächste macke war, das die öffnerkontakte nicht sauber schalteten.
Das Problemm bei der Sache ist ja das mann die öffnerkontakte in Reihe
zurück auf das Not-Aus Relais führt um die Schütze auf das kleben (bei
möller muß mann ja schon eher klemmen sagen) überwachen muß.
Da haben die doch glatt, als wenn es das erste mal ist das sie ein Schütz
bauen die Kontakte glatt gemacht, früher waren Sie rau warum muß ich
ja nicht erklären. 

Ich kenn einige Maschinenbauer die ähnliche problemme hatten, ein großer
Liefereant von uns hat sogar extra sein Labor damit beschäftigt wie Staub
anfällig die Schütze sind und was mann dagegen machen kann. Als beispiel
wurde ein spezieller Filter für die Schaltschrankbelüftung angeschafft, 
damit nicht mehr soviel Staub in den schrank eindringen kann.
Hauptsache der kunde lässt den Schrank zu und wechselt den Filter nicht
bei laufenden Lüfter.

Als wir mal wieder zu einen Kunden mußten, weil permanent unzählige 
Schütze ausfielen, haben wir den Schrank komplett durch Siemens Schütze
ersetzt ca. 250 stck. Wir beschwerten uns bei unseren Moeller Vertrieb das
es so nicht weiter gehen kann, der Vertreter wurde frech das war dann
sein letzter besuch bei uns und das letzte schütz was er uns verkauft hat.


----------



## Chräshe (26 Januar 2011)

*Erfahrung mit SmartWire?*

Hallo allerseits,

  mal zurück zu den Fragen von MeisterLampe. Gibt es neue Erkenntnisse zum Thema SmartWire?

  Ich hab in naher Zukunft auch ein Projekt, mit 5x ca. 100 Schaltelementen in der Tür. Einerseits finde ich herkömmliche Parallelverdrahtung irrsinnig aufwändig, andererseits habe ich bei SmartWire noch zu viele Vorbehalte.

  Wie einfach ist der Aufbau wirklich?
  Wie verhält es sich bei nachträglichen Erweiterungen?
  Wie ist Lebensdauer unter Staub und leichter Vibration?
  Wie verbreitet ist das System im Moment und wie lange glaubt ihr, wird es sich auf dem Markt halten?

  Als Alternative habe ich auch schon an ASI-Bus gedacht. Aber das was ich auf die Schnelle bei RAFI und SCHLEGEL finden konnte, hat mich nicht überzeugt. 
  Was fallen euch noch für Alternativen zu herkömmlicher Parallelverdrahtung ein?

  Gruß
  Chräshe


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Januar 2011)

Alternativ zur Paralellverdratung würde mir folgendes einfallen.


Dezentrale E/A's in der Tür
Bedienpanels z.b. Große Basic Panels von Siemens
Push Button Panels, PP17-II von Siemens oder die neuen
Key Panels finde ich auch ganz nett https://eb.automation.siemens.com/goos/catalog/Pages/ProductData.aspx?catalogRegion=DE&language=de&tree=CatalogTree&regionUrl=%2fde&activetab=product&nodeID=10087236#activetab=product&
aber auf keinen fall Eaton bzw. Moeller


----------



## spa-74 (26 Januar 2011)

Hallo, 
die Grundidee von SmartWire ist erstmal nicht schlecht. ABER:

Wer setzt es wirklich ein? Außerdem ist man ganz und gar von Moeller-Produkte abhängig. 
Welcher Hersteller bietet denn noch Produkte mit smartWire-Anschluß an? 
SmartWire ist schon mehrere Jahre auf dem Markt und sobald ich einen anderen Hersteller verwende habe ich wieder zwei Verkabelungskonzepte.

Gruß
spa-74


----------



## bimbo (26 Januar 2011)

*Moeller*

Die Firma heißt jetzt EATON!

Ja, nennt mich Klugscheisser!

Aber diese Umfirmierung ist anders als die letzte (K-M)! Die Amis kaufen sich die Konkurrenz zusammen und lassen sie dann am langen Arm verhungern (siehe auch bisherige Beiträge).

Oder schaut mal ins EASY-Forum: Ausredengenerator.

Innovative Projekte, die Moeller angefangen hat und noch (unter EATON) am wachsen sind, kaufe ich definitiv nicht.


----------



## Nais (26 Januar 2011)

> Die nächste macke war, das die öffnerkontakte nicht sauber schalteten.
> Das Problemm bei der Sache ist ja das mann die öffnerkontakte in Reihe
> zurück auf das Not-Aus Relais führt um die Schütze auf das kleben (bei
> möller muß mann ja schon eher klemmen sagen) überwachen muß.
> ...



...da kann ich nur beipflichten. Das Ganze hat uns graue Haare gebracht, da ständig irgendwo eine Rückführkreisüberwachung der Sicherheitssteuerung einen Fehler gemeldet hat.

Seitdem sind die entsprechenden Schütze wieder vom grossen S.

Bye


----------



## Chräshe (26 Januar 2011)

Hallo Helmut,   


Dezentrale E/A's in der Tür      sind nicht möglich, weil die bereits mit den 100 Schaltern voll ist… *ROFL*
Große Bedienpanels waren      meine erste Idee. Aber es ist ein ausdrücklicher Kundenwunsch, die      Bedienelemente in ihrer „Struktur“ zu belassen. :roll:
Die Push Button Panels sehen sehr interessant      aus. Die „PP17-II PN“      mit 32 Tasten sehe ich mir mal genauer an. Sonst muss ich trotzdem      über 10 Löcher in jede Türe sägen… 



spa-74 schrieb:


> Wer setzt es wirklich ein?


Das ist die Frage. Wenn die Verbreitung fehlt, wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer, dass das Produkt stirbt…



bimbo schrieb:


> Oder schaut mal ins EASY-Forum: Ausredengenerator.


  @bimbo
  Ich kann dein Ausredengenerator nicht finden. Meinst du dieses Forum? http://easy-forum.net/

  Viel konnte ich da über SmartWire auch nicht finden…

  Gruß
  Chräshe


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (27 Januar 2011)

Also wir setzten die Darwin Technologie auf gar keinen Fall ein.

Auch der Außendienstler konnte mich damals nicht wirklich überzeugen. Meine Meinung ist: In ein paar Jahren wird sich keiner mehr an Darwin erinnern!!

Mal gucken ob ich recht behalte..



gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## spa-74 (27 Januar 2011)

Danke für die Antwort! Kann gut sein, dass smartWire wieder verschwindet falls sich sonst niemand daran beteiligt.


----------



## opec (24 Juli 2011)

Moin,
der letzte Beitrag ist zwar schon etwas her aber ich dachte ich schreib doch nochmal meine Meinung dazu 

Bei mir ging es nur um Bedienpulte die umgebaut werden sollten, also reine Taster/Leuchtmelder/Schalter. Ist auch eine sehr raue Industrieumgebung mit viel Dreck und Staub und Vibrationen. Hatte testweise die PushButton Panels im Einsatz, halbes Jahr und die Dinger waren Schrott(nicht mehr lesbar, durchgedrückt usw). Muss auch dazu sagen die Taster werden 24h am Tag alle 10 min mind. 1x gedrückt...

Die reinen Taster von Eaton/Moeller hatten wir davor schon im Einsatz, muss sagen die schlagen sich für unser Umfeld echt gut.

sind ca 150 Taster auf 2 baugleichen Maschinen, also anstatt da jetzt 4 Strippen zu jedem Taster zu ziehen, die Jeweils auf Klemmleiste/POT.Vertreiler dann auf Kabel (30m) zur SPS dort wieder KLemmleiste/SPS - DI/DO  :evil: 
Habs ma durchgerechnet, nur Material ist SmartWire gegenüber Konventionell sogar etwas günstiger.Je nach % beim Einkauf....
Und jetzt kommt ja die ganze Verdrahtung noch dazu...
Und der projektieraufwand bei SmartWire hielt sich echt in Grenzen, war ca 1 Arbeitstag und dank copy&paste einfach bei der 2ten Maschine einfügen.In der S7 bleibt der Aufwand gleich, Eingang is Eingang...

Wenn ich da erst 2 riesenschaltschränke hätte setzen müssen, Klemmleisten POT.Verteiler usw, Kabelwege ausbauen,dicke kabel ziehen auflegen, S7 Karten setzen, Zeichnungen mehr Aufwand usw.

So hab ich jetzt nur Profibus und 24V hingezogen. Konnte die vorhandene Kabelwege benutzen, Maschine in Betrieb genommen, 1,2 kleinere Programmfehler beseitigt. Zur anderen Maschine gegangen, Pult hingestellt, Profibus und 24V angeschlossen, 2 Taster gedrückt, das getestete S7 Programm von der anderen Maschine eingespielt, alles schön 

Also bisher bin ich eigentlich überzeugt, unser Vertreter war auch super nett. Kann man nicht meckern.Haben sogar zu Beginn der Arbeiten ein Probeset geschenkt bekommen 

Aber natürlich sind mir auch 1,2 Nachteile aufgefallen. Vorallen verstehe ich nicht warum die LEDs nur einfarbig sind      Anstatt 4 einzelne LED-Module anzubieten hätte mann doch garantiert auch mehrfarbige anbieten können, wäre echt praktisch gewesen..

MFG


----------



## vierlagig (2 März 2012)

ich wollte, aber die dokumentation zu dem zeuch ist ja so inkonsistent, überhaupt ist der ganze eaton-auswahl-gedöns im netz soooo schlecht ... könnt ich grad alles in die ecke schmeißen ...
und freitags ist auch niemand zu erreichen, es war nichtmal vier...

DANN EBEN OHNE EATON!


----------



## Tommi (4 März 2012)

Hallo,

ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr wollt, Darwin spart wirlich Zeit.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zs7JgZJ5r6Q&feature=related

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Blockmove (4 März 2012)

Ich hab mich bislang mit Darwin nur am Rande beschäftigt, daher meine "unwissende" Frage:
Wie flexibel ist Darwin bei Änderungen?
Ändert sich die Adressierung, wenn Geräte / Teilnehmer eingefügt werden? Also z.B. ein zusätzlicher Taster zwischen 2 Vorhandene?
Geht das im laufenden Betrieb? Muss event. sogar das SPS-Programm umgeschrieben werden?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 März 2012)

Ja die Adressen ändern sich wenn du etwas dazwischen machst. Dann muß man am Gateway
die Teilnehmer neu einlesen, das geht allerdings per Knopfdruck.
In der Praxis heißt das für ein Schütz hast du ein Byte E/A, folgende Schütze werden nach den 
einfügen aufgeschoben.


----------



## Blockmove (4 März 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> In der Praxis heißt das für ein Schütz hast du ein Byte E/A, folgende Schütze werden nach den
> einfügen aufgeschoben.



Wenn ich's richtig verstehe, dann muß ich das SPS-Programm nach Einfügen eines Teilnehmers ändern.
Wenn ich also zwischen Schütz A3.0 und Schütz A4.0 einen einfüge, dann bekommt der neue Schütz Adresse A4.0 und der bisherige bekommt Adresse A5.0.

Somit ist der Zeitvorteil nur bei der Erstinstallation vorhanden und bei jeder Änderung wirds aufweniger als bisher.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (4 März 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn ich's richtig verstehe, dann muß ich das SPS-Programm nach Einfügen eines Teilnehmers ändern.
> Wenn ich also zwischen Schütz A3.0 und Schütz A4.0 einen einfüge, dann bekommt der neue Schütz Adresse A4.0 und der bisherige bekommt Adresse A5.0.
> 
> Somit ist der Zeitvorteil nur bei der Erstinstallation vorhanden und bei jeder Änderung wirds aufweniger als bisher.
> ...



Den Vorteil will ich nicht kommentieren, denn ich habe den bis heute nicht gefunden.
Es soll aber noch? grosse Käferhersteller geben, die das System so wollen.

Aber: Wenn du symbolisch programmierst, ist der Aufwand gering.
Das ist bestimmt bekannt.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (4 März 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Aber: Wenn du symbolisch programmierst, ist der Aufwand gering.
> Das ist bestimmt bekannt.



Über den Begriff gering lässt sich streiten.
Bei allen Elementen nach dem Eingefügten die Adresse in der Symboltabelle ändern und dann Baustein-Konsitenz prüfen und anschliessend x Bausteine einspielen .... Bei einem Bedienpult ist das noch ok.
Wenn's um Schütze geht, dann wirds heikel sowas im laufenden Betrieb zu machen. Ich seh ehrlich geagt nur einen kurzfristigen / geringen Vorteil von Darwin.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (4 März 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Über den Begriff gering lässt sich streiten.



Natürlich, du hast recht.
Jeder Tastenanschlag der nicht gemacht werden muss, ist ein guter Anschlag.

Wobei ich bei  Darwin noch nie versucht habe, bei laufender Maschine eine Änderung einzuspielen.
Das Thema Schütze und so hatte bisher noch nicht.
Ich bin froh, dass ich dies noch nicht mußte, und ich mir muss dies nicht begegnen. ;-)


bike

btw: Mann oder Frau muss nicht jede Mode mitmachen.


----------



## Tommi (2 April 2012)

Aha, Phoenix will auch bei smartwire einsteigen...

http://www.phoenixcontact.de/produkte/75235_76574.htm

Gruß
Tommi


----------

